# Worldmark Moab - foundation work has begun



## ecwinch (Apr 23, 2019)

A longtime WMOwners member (itchyfeet) today reported over on WMOwners.com that they have started working on the foundations at the new Worldmark Moab resort.

This will be a great add to the WM family - just like Austin and Portland. Yes, the credits will be high - but we have a diverse membership and I am sure that Moab will become a difficult reservation during peak season in quick order.

I also notice from that they started on the foundation for Portland in Nov 2017, and the resort just opened - so about ~18 months later. I know they are completely different build-outs, but hopefully this has a similar timeline and (fingers crossed) will open sometime in summer 2020.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 23, 2019)

And ... they broke ground on two new buildings at Kingstown Reef for WM.
Press Release: https://www.wyndhamdestinations.com...on-of-worldmark-orlando-kingstown-reef-resort


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 24, 2019)

rhonda said:


> And ... they broke ground on two new buildings at Kingstown Reef for WM.
> Press Release: https://www.wyndhamdestinations.com...on-of-worldmark-orlando-kingstown-reef-resort


I think the majority of those units are going to Club Wyndham. We are picking up an odd lot smaller units.


----------

